# Maverick ET-733 meat probe problem



## ctaylor (Dec 29, 2015)

I received a new ET-733 for Christmas and have gotten to use it several times so far. One of the probes reads right on, the other probe is reading about 100 degrees high. I have tried changing the batteries, changing the bad probe into the other port hole and it still reads very high.  By doing this I am fairly confident it is a problem with the meat probe and not a problem with the transmitter/receiver.

There does not appear to be any breaks or tears in the probe wire.  The wire seems to be pushed in the probe correctly.

Anyone ever had this problem before or know how to fix it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2015)

You'll have to contact Maverick/Redi Chek..  sounds like a bad probe....


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2015)

Ctaylor said:


> I received a new ET-733 for Christmas and have gotten to use it several times so far. One of the probes reads right on, the other probe is reading about 100 degrees high. I have tried changing the batteries, changing the bad probe into the other port hole and it still reads very high. By doing this I am fairly confident it is a problem with the meat probe and not a problem with the transmitter/receiver.
> 
> There does not appear to be any breaks or tears in the probe wire. The wire seems to be pushed in the probe correctly.
> 
> Anyone ever had this problem before or know how to fix it? Thanks in advance.


By "meat" probe you're talking about the FOOD probe? Was it reading 100° during your calibration tests?  Were you given a gift receipt? Do you know if it was an online purchase? You or the person who gave it to you can contact the retailer to authorize an exchange or a refund. I'd contact them before getting in touch with Maverick.

I've owned the ET-733 for over 3 years and never had that problem. Sometimes lemons leave those Chinese factory production lines.


----------



## mickm (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi There

I have the same Maverick and its showing the same issue as you had. Did you find a resolution??

Best regards

Mick.


----------

